# Myrtle Beach Fishing?



## corky (Feb 11, 2010)

Goin on a trip to Myrtle Beach in mid-April. I'm a novice saltwater fisherman at best. Can anyone recommend a spot to fis, species to target and lure/bait to use?


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Take a look at the "Newbie Sticky" at the top of this Regional Report. That should help a lot.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

If your a newbie (and even if you aren't)..IMHO..I would fish from a pier in Myrtle beach.(in april).There are no hot spots from the surf ...a 7or 8ft rod with a pyramid sinker etc..no need to overdue it with heavy gear...again this is just my 2 cents..:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The beaches are flat in MB...so surf fishing is poor. The piers will probably be your best bet. They're hit or miss though. Mid April could be some Spanish, blues, whiting, maybe pompano, red & black drum, and many other species...just depends on what the fish are thinking and the weather/water temp. Simple 2 hook bottom rigs with fresh shrimp or cut finger mullet will be best...


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> The beaches are flat in MB...so surf fishing is poor. The piers will probably be your best bet. They're hit or miss though. Mid April could be some Spanish, blues, whiting, maybe pompano, red & black drum, and many other species...just depends on what the fish are thinking and the weather/water temp. Simple 2 hook bottom rigs with fresh shrimp or cut finger mullet will be best...


There not poor if you know what your doing!!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> There not poor if you know what your doing!!


Hmmm....any info or articles on how to surf fish these flat beaches in myrtle beach would be great for me and alot of visitors..:fishing:


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

surf fishing in myrtle kind of sucks theres a few spots but piers are a better bet. garden city has much more to offer in the surf, it gets better the more south you go.


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> There not poor if you know what your doing!!


Hey fly, in all seriousness, I fish Myrtle alot and I know some of the secrets to success such as trough fishing and long distance casting to beyond the shelf, but I know you have a lot of success. What are some of your hints for success at Myrtle.
:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There's the areas and tricks that you'll be hard pressed to have someone share to Joe Tourist that's coming down for a weekend...in general especially for a rookie the MB surf sucks.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I lived in MB for a little while and always did fairly well. Definately caught a lot more than I got skunked and if you do get skunked hit a pond for largemouth you'll be presently surprised...


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

MDubious said:


> I lived in MB for a little while and always did fairly well. Definately caught a lot more than I got skunked and if you do get skunked hit a pond for largemouth you'll be presently surprised...


i gotta find me a pond to fish around here i havent fished fresh water since i moved here im starting to miss it


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

The surf here in South Carolina is very shallow and flat for a long ways out no doubt,but the fish caught in these pics were all caught on spinning or lite tackle in close in waist deep or less water.The fish are here to be caught.The trick is being out there putting the time in to catch them.My kids catch plenty of fish pretty much every time we go.We dont use any fancy methods or look for guts or anything else.The only thing we do is move along until we find the fish.Sometimes you have to be willing to walk until you find them.The fish are there.....go find them.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Bottomfeeder*

I think you've hit the nail on the head about the waist deep thing and the walking till you find your spots....i've been thinking about trying a new approach this coming year..(before tourist season starts)..leave all my heavy surf gear at home, grab my 5 or 6 foot rod and small lite reel and walk and cast..walk and cast etc..before or right over the first breaker and see if I can find my honey holes..(if there are any ..I'm thinking of doing this from the old pavilion south then the crown reef to springmaid then springmaid to the state park to lakewood. All different days of course..and no bucket or cooler 

If one is a tourist and staying at a motel, I would think the chances of having a good day with a good catch is limited. This is why I would suggest a pier. Dang how I LOVE surf fishing...:fishing:


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

You just discovered the secret to SC surffishing.Good luck.I may come up that way some this year just for a change of scenery.If I do Ill look you up.


I have alot of surf rods just like the next guy,but a 7ft spinner with a nice rod that will cast up to 4 and bait is all anyone needs here for general purpose.That and you get one of those combo cooler tackle boxes with straps and go to it.I guarantee you will catch more fish and look like an expert.

just .02 from an old geezer.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

sounds good:fishing:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw a backpack tackle box that looked kinda funny but I used to use one when I was a kid and had to bike to my fishing spots. Gonna pick one up again for this kind of fishing (and walking the beach when the closures kick in on the OBX)


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Those backpack cooler/tackle boxes are very important to catching fish in our surf.If it is too hard for you to move,......you wont.Then you are stuck with whatever fish might be right in front of you.I do fish with a cart also,but usually when Im targeting sharks,and I plan to sit a spot and wait them out.Otherwise I move,sometimes as much as two miles or more.I have had the wife move the car 2 or more miles ahead of where we started,and she will walk the beach back looking for shells when she isnt fishing.It works very well,and we catch more fish that way.Try it.I bet you will as well.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well my wife does not _understand_ fishing  I will get no help out of her. 
As far as walking the beach are you throwing jigheads and plastic/metal or small bottom rigs? I actually just got finished setting up a nerw rig for jsut this kinda of fishing (St. Croix Triumph 8' with a Penn 4500ss)


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I throw lures sometimes,but mainly I walk along with a single bottom rig with fresh shrimp on it.When I find pomps to be around I will switch to a jig with a small piece of shrimp on it.But mainly when I do this I fish a typical bottom rig,single type,homemade.I use a #2 j hook or a 2/0 circle in red color.I tie the rig with a big mono and attach it to my mainline with an albright knot.I try to use as small of a sinker as will work.No trickery or fancy stuff,just walking til I get hits then fishing a spot,and then moving on to the next one.I always find fish this way.

You got you a good rig there for this kind of fishing.I had one almost identical to that.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## MBDas15 (8 mo ago)

MDubious said:


> I lived in MB for a little while and always did fairly well. Definately caught a lot more than I got skunked and if you do get skunked hit a pond for largemouth you'll be presently surprised...


How about crappie? Any decent crappie fishing around this area?


----------

